# E.Canada and N. E. US. Halloweens



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*Questions for those who live in the brisk areas of the east. 
I heard it gets super cold during Halloween time. What are your experiences and where do you live? Does it affect anything in the haunt yards? 
I heard the cold is better for foggers....
Anything else good or bad?*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Do you own mittens, scarf, fur hat and of course _long _underwear? LOL j/k


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Actually, the cold is worse for foggers! Since the ambient temperature is low, the process of chilling fog is less effective than in warmer climates. I have moderate (at best) success with my fog staying low to the ground.

Last year, it was pretty warm on Halloween, so I had better luck than normal with the fogger, but most years it's in the 40 - 50 (farenheit) range, so the chilled fog still rises easier than I'd like.

One good thing is the amazing colors the leaves change in the fall. The colder air at night can make for some amazing colors when the trees get ready to drop their leaves.

Also, Jack O' Lanterns will keep better when left outside in the cold... as long as the squirrels don't start gnawing away at them.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Make sure your costumes fit over your snow suits too.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh, im surprised about the foggers....hmmm well that sux. What happens in super cold weather to the fog?

As for the colors of leaves, thats the best! Im really excited about that.

And yeah...i hope i don't end up looking like an obese Jason Voorhees with all the winter clothing on underneath.

I also hope its not all snowy on Halloween....never had one but it seems like it would take a bit of the creepy halloween feel out of it.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Had -20C and 10 cm of snow last year...makes the kids hurry around and cuts down on time spent looking at your display. I moved most of it into my heated garage allowing parents and kids a place to warm up, so they actually spent more time looking around. But even inside the fog rose too high as the cold air came in every time some entered or left....fog chillers don't work very well at -20 :-( But it can all still be creepy, it's just white and creepy.....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Here's a thought for you.
If you use lighting correctly, back and front lighting with high fog.....amazing!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

pics?


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm in northern Minnesota and the weather seams to affect the number of TOTs we get. Last year was pretty cold so there weren't many kids at all. The year before wasn't too bad and had lots of kids. I'm also 3 miles from Lake Superior so the wind off the lake really plays havic with my props. I lost a couple tombstones last year and wasn't able to put everything up I wanted to because of the wind.

Keep in mind, depending on what kind of fall you have the ground can get close to frozen which makes putting things in the ground (like those crappy little plastic stakes) very difficult. I've broken many of those plastic stakes. I've learned to improvise since living in this region.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Hence the reason I set up October 1, cuz you never know what your gonna get by Oct 31. I live in Southern ONt now and its not so bad. When I lived I lived in the Sault Ste. Marie, it was difficult with all the snow some years and mild other years. You just take what you get. Where exactly are you thinking of moving?

When the fall is good, the fall is great!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

We live in Erie, PA., and the weather is generally not too bad as far as temps. Thinking back, we've had several years where Halloween night is in the upper 40's to low 60's. Rain is the biggest worry but as has been said, you take what you get. We've had a string of relatively dry Halloween nights with maybe a bit of drizzle. Personally, I like a chilly fall night. Kids can hide sweaters or hoodies under costumes. You're not sweating to death in your own get-up. A little breeze blows the leaves on the ground around and just adds to the effect!:jol:


----------



## Ravenseye (Jul 11, 2007)

In Syracuse we've had a good share of cold halloweens. I remember one year we had a driving snowstorm that laid down about a foot of snow 

Made me wish I got some Candy Canes! 

We've also had some where the weather was balmy and in the 50's :O

You're down by the city, it doesn't get too cold down your way much.

-Mike


----------

